# Swimming Pool Alarm / Alert System



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Good evening,

I was hoping to buy a swimming pool alert system prior to leaving the UK but can only find US sites selling them and thought I maybe able to pick one up in Spain easily enough with vast amount of pools in Spain.

My son is three in November and not taking any risks, the first job on my list is to fit a pool alarm the day we arrive.

Firstly is their any models people personally recommend. I can see a few models that look good but always nice to hear people's thoughts.

Also where locally to Malaga can I purchase one, any recommendations would be helpful as I have been struggling.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

This is all new to me. I didn´t know they had alarms for pool, what happens if a leaf or a grasshopper gets in the pool (as it happens all the time on ours? - why don´t you buy a cover and tie it tightly? It would be cheaper.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lolito said:


> This is all new to me. I didn´t know they had alarms for pool, what happens if a leaf or a grasshopper gets in the pool (as it happens all the time on ours? - why don´t you buy a cover and tie it tightly? It would be cheaper.


I don't think you have any knowledge of pool alarms if you think it would be set off with a grasshopper or leaves falling in the pool. I don't think a grasshopper or leaves will create a shock wave and that is when the alarm is activated, the exact purpose if someone falls in the pool that it makes a loud sound to warn people.

Recommending a pool cover disturbs me, I will leave my personal thoughts to myself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kenwhite77 said:


> I don't think you have any knowledge of pool alarms if you think it would be set off with a grasshopper or leaves falling in the pool. I don't think a grasshopper or leaves will create a shock wave and that is when the alarm is activated, the exact purpose if someone falls in the pool that it makes a loud sound to warn people.
> 
> Recommending a pool cover disturbs me, I will leave my personal thoughts to myself.


I know pool alarms are available in Spain, but not used to the extent that they are in the US

when we lived there we actually had all the doors which opened to the pool alarmed so that if one of the kids went out, an alarm sounded - we also had a fence around the pool which we could 'roll back' easily

you'll probably find that fencing is more widely used here (if anything is used at all - mostly you'll find that we use nothing ) - & I have seen bracelet-type things which the child wears 

when we moved here my youngest was 4 & a confident swimmer - although since accidents do happen if she was ever in the garden without me or her dad she wore an inflatable swimming vest just in case


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Fencing, if possible, is by far the best option and that is what we have. Our 31 month old gets frustrated but he can't get to the pool unless we are with him. Pool alarms are compulsory in France and the good ones are very good, but sadly, although the alarm goes off it is often too late by the time anyone arrives, even if it is only seconds. They are widely available here in Spain. In Malaga I would try Leroy Merlin first and then any pool shop will almost certainly stock them. Depending on the size of your pool, a cover for the winter is a very good idea and saves a lot of time and money keeping the pool clean even though it isn't being used. Our neighbour is having a glass cover put over her pool for year round use at a cost of around €5,000. A pool cover will cost around €700 and motorised covers considerably more. Good Luck!! Our pool is currently emptied as we had to have a skimmer repaired which required quite a large part of the pool suround being dug up. We won't fill it until around April next year.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

thrax said:


> Fencing, if possible, is by far the best option and that is what we have. Our 31 month old gets frustrated but he can't get to the pool unless we are with him. Pool alarms are compulsory in France and the good ones are very good, but sadly, although the alarm goes off it is often too late by the time anyone arrives, even if it is only seconds. They are widely available here in Spain. In Malaga I would try Leroy Merlin first and then any pool shop will almost certainly stock them. Depending on the size of your pool, a cover for the winter is a very good idea and saves a lot of time and money keeping the pool clean even though it isn't being used. Our neighbour is having a glass cover put over her pool for year round use at a cost of around €5,000. A pool cover will cost around €700 and motorised covers considerably more. Good Luck!! Our pool is currently emptied as we had to have a skimmer repaired which required quite a large part of the pool suround being dug up. We won't fill it until around April next year.


You'd be best to fill it before then as they are not really designed to sit empty.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Depends on the pool construct; many people around here leave their pools empty every other winter without consequence.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have just looked on Amazon Spain. and they sell a few different alarm systems for pools, if you are in the UK you can have it delivered to your UK home address, which is the better option, as often there is no delivery charge in the UK. If you are in Spain some items on Amazon are available for delivery to Spain, but you usually have to pay postage. 
I personally don't have experience of any of these 'alarm systems', and I wouldn't rely totally on the system being child safe, I know with a toddler you need 'eyes in your back-side'.
Maybe when he is outside near the pool you always have a life jacket on him,never leave him unattended near the pool, and enquire about swimming lessons soon after your arrival, or fence your pool as other posters have suggested.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Fergie,

I will check out Amazon.

I don't think we will soley rely on an alarm system as you are relying on battery power, i have seen a solar powered though. A fence isn't really an option. A life vest is an option though.

He is totally fearless of the water and isn't confident at swimming at the moment but he will chuck himself into the pool and will make sure he starts lessons as soon as we arrive. 

He is an outdoors child and know we are not going to be able to watch his every move, it only takes a second to slip over, hit his head and fall in the pool so a few rules, kids life vest and an alarm should make me more comfortable.

If it was my property a cover would be an option but would still want an alarm system.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Thanks Fergie,
> 
> I will check out Amazon.
> 
> ...


Our Spanish neighbours are thinking of taking down their fence around their swimming pool now their youngest child is almost 4 years, but they are going to fit an alarm. I will ask them where they are going to buy it. We are located in Murcia. As soon as they finish their siesta I will ask them and let you know what they say.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Spoke to my neighbours. They said to try the following and search for the type of alarm you want. Hope this helps.


Alarma flotante para piscinas http://www.seguridaddepiscinas.es/alarmas/flotante-para-piscinas 

jaws101


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

jaws101 said:


> Spoke to my neighbours. They said to try the following and search for the type of alarm you want. Hope this helps.
> 
> Alarma flotante para piscinas http://www.seguridaddepiscinas.es/alarmas/flotante-para-piscinas
> 
> jaws101


Thanks Jaws,

Not see this one before and looks better than the other alarms I have seen on the market.

My concern is with some of the other alarms when the water evaporates in the sunshine it won't be so effective.

Am I right in thinking in the heat of summer I would have to top the pool up daily?

Ken


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have to top ours up about once a week and it is in full sun for much of the day. The level drops about 3 - 6 cms a week. Incidentally, on the radio yesterday I heard an ad for a company called ASAP based in Malaga who were advertising pool alarm systems. I've looked on their website which, of course, doesn't mention pool alarms but the ad clearly said they sell and fit them. Maybe worth contacting them. They also make 'cheap' covers....


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

thrax said:


> We have to top ours up about once a week and it is in full sun for much of the day. The level drops about 3 - 6 cms a week. Incidentally, on the radio yesterday I heard an ad for a company called ASAP based in Malaga who were advertising pool alarm systems. I've looked on their website which, of course, doesn't mention pool alarms but the ad clearly said they sell and fit them. Maybe worth contacting them. They also make 'cheap' covers....


Thanks thrax

What is the web address please? 

Ken


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It is asap - air conditioning - solar heating - swimming pool heating - automatic pool covers


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I noticed today that Securitas are advertising a pool alarm. I don't know how it costs, as I couldn't see the price, and I don't know if its part of their alarm system, but it does have a seperate page. I do know that there home system has a perimeter alarm for outside, so I guess its something similar. Clearly its very sophisticated, so it may be expensive. Its no problem speaking to someone in english.

I have there home alarm system, which I've had for about 6 years.

This is the link to the page (although its in spanish, google will translate it for you)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

thrax said:


> Depends on the pool construct; many people around here leave their pools empty every other winter without consequence.


I fail to understand why anyone empties there pool ? Even if you don't want the expense of running over winter & it goes green , it is just a matter of 25 L of sodium hypochlorite ( about 18€ here ) poured in to change back to clear water. Far cheaper than a refill. I've never drained a pool even in the UK where , even covered, they'd turn into pea-soup but would revert to ice blue within seconds of the S/c being poured in to the skimmers.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I had to empty it because one of the skimmers had failed and the end of the pool had to be dug up. All fixed now and we are getting to work with the agua fuerte and a jet spray to make it all really clean before filling. We over winter with a cleaner that costs around €18 and 20 minutes of pump per day. Works a treat and lasts 6 months... For a lot of people out here they have pools that need to be emptied every other year for maintenance. Don't ask me why I have no idea but that's what they do and there are hundreds of them. Ours doesn't need that done, just repairs this time.


----------

